# Cub Cadet Commercial



## weimedog (May 30, 2004)

Who builds the saws marketed by Cub Cadet?? (The lawn tractor company) They say they are made in Italy. Nice looking stuff.


----------



## Stumper (May 30, 2004)

Made in Italy should equal Efco. I've seen a couple of Cub Cadet models that looked like Poulan designs to me so I'm confused.


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 9, 2006)

*Farm and Fleet says they're Husky!*

I just purchased the Cub Cadet 5220 chainsaw and the ad said they are manufactured by Husqvarna. I compared the guts of the saw with the Husky 350 and they do look very similar.

I got the saw new for $150 (on sale). 

Scott


----------



## retoocs555 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Cadet commercial saws ARE produced by Efco.


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 12, 2006)

*You are correct about the Cub Cadet*

After searching, I found an identical saw to the Cub Cadet 5220 -the Oleo-Mac 952. It's an EMAK engine-based saw that is also sold by EFCO, and sold widely in Europe.

I tried it out yesterday on 1/2 cord of black locust and it cut through like butter!

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## slipknot (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the cs5018 Its as fast if not faster than a husky 350. I have an extra (new) air filter for these cub cadet saws, if anyone's interested. They're special for cub cadet only!
Oleomac or efco filters will not work! My question is why in the hell isn't efco/oleo-mac saws more of a prominent saw here in the US? I have used mine commercially since the 1st of the year without a hitch!


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Cub Cadet CS 5018*

What is the displacement of the CS 5018? I'm curious because my 5220 (51.8 cc)seems to be the same size as the Husky 350. And you say you have used it commerdially? That's reassuring to know...I've got about 3 more cords of black locust to cut this season. I have only used Craftsman (40cc)in the past because I am just starting my firewood-cutting life...this Cub Cadet is really beefy, and easy to use!

Scott


----------



## slipknot (Jun 13, 2006)

greensngravy said:


> What is the displacement of the CS 5018? I'm curious because my 5220 (51.8 cc)seems to be the same size as the Husky 350. And you say you have used it commerdially? That's reassuring to know...I've got about 3 more cords of black locust to cut this season. I have only used Craftsman (40cc)in the past because I am just starting my firewood-cutting life...this Cub Cadet is really beefy, and easy to use!
> 
> Scott


 My cs5018 is 50cc your 5220 with a 18" bar would more than likely woop a 350 handily! I would compare it to a husky 353!(IMO) I wanted your saw but tsc went and sold it on me before I could get to it!:jawdrop:  
If you want more toque & speed drop that bar &chain for a 16" or 18".... these cub cadet saws use the same bar & chain as the mid sized huskies.
(340....350...up to the 359 as long as it is running .325 pitch chain. Also I to started out using a 40cc craftsman(poulan) for my firewood operations then decided to get a REAL saw! Rest assure you are using a saw that is of the caliber(quality) of husky/stihl/echo/dolmar! I've fed mine about 11 cords of honey locust, 4-5 cord of misc maples, 4 1/2 cords of Black locust, right now I am working on a pile of ash...looks to be about 5 cords or so! I cut my wood up in 8ft timbers..haul them to my wood pile finish cutting them up in 16" logs then split & stack them. I recomend this method so you will know exactly what you have for sale..if that is what you are doing! Incase you are wondering both 5018 & 5220 are rated @ 3.4 hp and you can't get parts for them but I got a connection on ebay just search "efco chainsaw" you will see who I am talkin' about. If it aint in his ebay store email him and he will order it and put it on a "buy it now" for you!


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Cs 5220*

I have a chance to get the 5720! Should I swap out my 5220 and go for it? My start/stop button is failing and will need to return it anyway...

Scott


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Cs 5018*

Actually that's the exact same system I've been using (cutting 6 foot timbers and cutting log-sized lengths at the woodpile) - I have a short box truck.

Well, I gave in to temptation and returned the CS 5220 and traded up to the 5720 ($189 - that's a lot of chainsaw for the bucks!). It's big (57cc), but I think it's the one I can use for just about any scenario I can dream up...

Scott


----------



## slipknot (Jun 13, 2006)

Where are you getting your saws at? TSC? I'd like to buy all the cub cadet/efco saws I can get my hands on. That 5720 is a beast be careful and wear chaps. If I could get my hands on one of those I would! the 5720 is comparable to the husky 359...less 2cc but still better than 455 rancher which sucks! IMO


----------



## retoocs555 (Jun 13, 2006)

greensngravy said:


> Actually that's the exact same system I've been using (cutting 6 foot timbers and cutting log-sized lengths at the woodpile) - I have a short box truck.
> 
> Well, I gave in to temptation and returned the CS 5220 and traded up to the 5720 ($189 - that's a lot of chainsaw for the bucks!). It's big (57cc), but I think it's the one I can use for just about any scenario I can dream up...
> 
> Scott



WOW  That's a deal.


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 14, 2006)

*Blain's Farm & Fleet - Cub Cadet Chainsaw Source*

There is a chain of hardware stores in Wisconsin called Blain's Farm & Fleet (link below) that sells and services them! Maybe this is Efco's inlet into the American market! Thanks for the suggestion about chaps. They cost a bundle but I'll look around to find some good ones. Any ideas?

This is a great forum! Thanks for all the good counsel.

Scott

http://www.farmandfleet.com/store_dtwi_wauk.asp


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 14, 2006)

*Maybe you can order them (Cub Cadet's) over the phone*

Try the link and see if you can call them and order them over the phone? The stores are in IL, IA, and WI.

You never know!

http://www.farmandfleet.com/storelocator.asp


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 14, 2006)

greensngravy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about chaps. They cost a bundle but I'll look around to find some good ones. Any ideas?




Got a brand new pair of Husky chaps on eBay for half price last year. Worth looking at.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## slipknot (Jun 14, 2006)

None around me....damn! Are they on sale where you buy them? I was told MTD pulled the plug on cub cadet chainsaws due to lack of sales! Thats why they are so cheap. get'em while you can fellas! My 5018 is now having problems with the on/off switch too! it'll turn on but not off...I have to pull the choke to kill it! Well...thats the first and only problem i've had! It's only every once in a while...I wonder if tractor supply will give me a new one?
They got rid of all the ones they had in my town..I assume they could get one from another tsc store if they still have them! I want a 5720!


----------



## greensngravy (Jun 18, 2006)

*New Cub Cadet 5720 (Oleo-Mac 956) Chain Oil Leaks??*

Just started my new 5720 and when I parked it on a pallet yesterday I noticed thismorning a puddle of chain oil underneath...Is this suposed to do this (I'm new at this lumberjack stuff)?? Or do I have some kind of bonafide oil leak?

Scott


----------



## neelix (Apr 7, 2010)

Bringing this back from the dead I can't seem to locate an air filter for my 5018 any ideas?






slipknot said:


> My cs5018 is 50cc your 5220 with a 18" bar would more than likely woop a 350 handily! I would compare it to a husky 353!(IMO) I wanted your saw but tsc went and sold it on me before I could get to it!:jawdrop:
> If you want more toque & speed drop that bar &chain for a 16" or 18".... these cub cadet saws use the same bar & chain as the mid sized huskies.
> (340....350...up to the 359 as long as it is running .325 pitch chain. Also I to started out using a 40cc craftsman(poulan) for my firewood operations then decided to get a REAL saw! Rest assure you are using a saw that is of the caliber(quality) of husky/stihl/echo/dolmar! I've fed mine about 11 cords of honey locust, 4-5 cord of misc maples, 4 1/2 cords of Black locust, right now I am working on a pile of ash...looks to be about 5 cords or so! I cut my wood up in 8ft timbers..haul them to my wood pile finish cutting them up in 16" logs then split & stack them. I recomend this method so you will know exactly what you have for sale..if that is what you are doing! Incase you are wondering both 5018 & 5220 are rated @ 3.4 hp and you can't get parts for them but I got a connection on ebay just search "efco chainsaw" you will see who I am talkin' about. If it aint in his ebay store email him and he will order it and put it on a "buy it now" for you!


----------



## doall (Jan 2, 2011)

*cub cadet*

these saws that has cub commerical by efo of italy runs and cuts as any saw on the
market i have two with compression releases, and if i needed another saw thats
what it would be.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

neelix said:


> Bringing this back from the dead I can't seem to locate an air filter for my 5018 any ideas?


 
Yeah you can buy them from bailey's for like 20-30 bucks....efco filters are stupid priced...i have a used one in like new shape i can sell reasonable....PM me if your interested. If you read in the begining that filters are cub cadet only and efco filters will not work.....i was wrong....they just have different part numbers...wow tht was a long time a go! I still have all my cubs and they still run like new....i even have a fix on that switch!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 2, 2011)

Also...there is no difference in the cs5018 and cs5220.....the powerheads are both the same....just different bar and chain...and stickers...talk about a rip off...almost $100 difference in price for 2" more cut....


----------



## doall (Jan 2, 2011)

*cud cadet*

bought one online, and the other from a pawn shop,I also have a G5000 red max
thats real screamer to,just this morning their was a new on ebay 
item #574140501 power to weight raito these saws are topps, check it out:


----------



## zart1953 (May 9, 2011)

*CubCadet 5720*

I have a CubCadet 5720 and it is a good runner. The only problem I had is that the Oregon bar is pinched when the cover is tightened, so I added two thin washers and corrected the issue. I don't think that CubCadet carries them any more. The saw is an Italian Efco, but so is the John Deere. Parts should be interchangable.


----------



## Chris1371 (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry to bring a dead post back but could anyone point me in the right direction. I'm trying to get my dad's cs5220 back up and running after ten years of not. I'm looking for the chain tensioning assembly (screw arm and all that). Cub cadet wants 70$ for it. Would the *Efco Part number 50072027A fit?*


----------



## ray benson (Aug 16, 2019)

Chris1371 said:


> Sorry to bring a dead post back but could anyone point me in the right direction. I'm trying to get my dad's cs5220 back up and running after ten years of not. I'm looking for the chain tensioning assembly (screw arm and all that). Cub cadet wants 70$ for it. Would the *Efco Part number 50072027A fit?*


Ask your Efco question here 
https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...folux-spartan-spartacus-thread.160468/page-36


----------

